# Making a set of targets - Another build along thread



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been punching a lot of holes in paper lately, and with the toner cartridge on my laser printer crapping itself last night, I decided to make something a little more permanent for shooting.

Looking at a lot of various air rifle targets, spinners and such, I decided to make myself a set of drop away targets with a string reset.

Here are the pics so far.

Cutting out the discs. 60mm diameter, 3mm aluminium plate. Drill and a hole saw make pretty quick work of this.










Cleaning up the target discs on the disc and belt sander. I love power tools.










Cutting the arms, tidying up on the belt sander and marking for drilling.










Target discs attached to the arms.










Time to add the hinges and start the frame they will attach to.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's some competition stuff there.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking at it now and thinking the arms are a bit too wide, but nothing a quick trip to the band saw wont fix. I was thinking of using a copper or alloy tube, but wanted to keep it nice and simple so others can copy the design.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i keep wondering what you do for a living, your a very creative guy, great idea's


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i keep wondering what you do for a living, your a very creative guy, great idea's


My primary skill set focuses around ICT and Network Engineering. As a secondary line of income I am a 3D modeller and animator. Tertiary income is derived from providing kangaroo meat to the pet food industry as well as taking part in government sanctioned animal control.

I have given up on ICT, after 20+ years I'm a little over it. On Feb 6th, I start an Engineering - Metal Fabrication course. I hope to use my love of building things combined with my skills in CAD and 3D design to secure a position in the CNC machining industry.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats quite a resume, it all makes sense, keep em coming you have great ideas/skills


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks great ! wheres the build log on your shed ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> looks great ! wheres the build log on your shed ?


Ouch. You got me there. It is going rather slowly I must say. After the complete balls up of the concrete pour (wrong size), and my own arrogance of thinking I can assemble it myself when the instructions clearly state, 2-3 people needed, I am now waiting for bro or someone else to come help







As for a build log, meh, I don't think too many people would be interested in seeing a shed put together. I will post some pics of the workshop as it comes together though.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hinges attached to the targets










Targets attached to the beginning of the framework


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

now I got how its all going to work, good idea! Its just going to suck when you keep hitting that center screw with all of your shots and then having to drill the screw out to replace it


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> now I got how its all going to work, good idea! Its just going to suck when you keep hitting that center screw with all of your shots and then having to drill the screw out to replace it


I was thinking about that as well. Maybe a timber (dome head) bolt might be better? Otherwise, that's some great work!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

"Hit the centre" lol, you give me too much credit


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

adeptus_minor said:


> now I got how its all going to work, good idea! Its just going to suck when you keep hitting that center screw with all of your shots and then having to drill the screw out to replace it


I was thinking about that as well. Maybe a timber (dome head) bolt might be better? Otherwise, that's some great work!
[/quote]

yea maybe instead of a screw make it a bolt with the head facing out to you and attaching it with a wing nut in the back for easy removing/reparing etc.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I guess if the screw does become too messed up, I can just drill it out and use a bolt as you have mentioned.

Mind you, you can almost blow on them right now and have them fall over. I'm thinking of adding some magnets to keep them upright so that they require a solid hit to knock down.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

good idea!, now all you need is to develop a remote operated retreval system so you dont have to keep pulling a string to set them back up and youll be all set!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I thought about that. It wouldn't be very hard at all to add a micro switch under each target and have a solenoid set up to push them back up. For now though, I want to make it as simple as possible.

I'm already thinking of ideas about how to make the next one better, a cheap remote entry / central locking kit with remote hooked up to a central door locking motor would work well for resetting the targets.

If I wanted to be a real wanker (I know, you don't have to say it), I could incorporate a set of micro switches, a seismic sensor and a pair of LED counters to give me a running tally of hits and misses.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

looks like you have another project in the near future!!


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> If I wanted to be a real wanker (I know, you don't have to say it), I could incorporate a set of micro switches, a seismic sensor and a pair of LED counters to give me a running tally of hits and misses.


Dude... my mind boggles just processing all that.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Man I am jealous.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I love power tools.












Simple yet functional and well made at the same time, i like!
When i do make one, i think i will go with rubber disks to minimize the noise as much as possible.

But i am convinced, i shall buy some cheap hindges and couple of planks of wood.

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it, that's a good idea and you are good making at these works.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome job hrawk i be it will last a long time


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

What about one final target that resets the lot when you hit it. It would probably have to hang down so you don't have reset that one!

Hype~X Australia


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This looks like endless fun to shoot at!
Great work, Hrawk


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You make me wish I weren't so lazy, Hwrak!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a good idea Hrawk. very neat job.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Starting work on the catch box. Laying out all the pieces making sure everything fits.










Screwing it all together.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Frame finished, targets positioned.

Quick bit of sanding and it will be ready for skinning.

Still need to make the reset mechanism.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

:EatingPopcorn:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woah,
Countless hours of fun.

Nice construction also.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

This is really cool. I may make a smaller version. My cardboard catchboxes keep getting left out in the rain by some forgetful sunovagun. >.>

-Bob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> This is really cool. I may make a smaller version. My cardboard catchboxes keep getting left out in the rain by some forgetful sunovagun. >.>
> 
> -Bob


Ditto. Functional, but not very waterproof. This one will live inside my shed, you know, the one I might actually get around to finishing one of these days.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Hrawk, that is the cats meow!!

You never cease to amaze me.

When I get off this camping trip, I'm just gonna have to build one. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Finished skinning the frame, painted the inside black to make the targets stand out more.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohh man looking way cool!

Build logs are kewl


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Is that frame made out of pine?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, nice cheap, lightweight pine. The back is 18mm 11 ply pine. The skins are 3mm 3ply.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

ahhhh, the 3mm got put right to use!









Great looking setup. Hoping shooting vid is following soon.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The rain finally gave up so I got the chance to do a bit more this afternoon.

Drilled out the holes for the dowel that will hold the backing material up



















Cut and attached the front panel










Look Danny! Another Barcode!

The holes in the front are for the string that will activate the reset mechanism.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Urgh, barcode









Coming along nicely mate,
Top for hanging cans, and bottom for re-set targets?

EDIT:


> Look Danny! Another Barcode!


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> The rain finally gave up so I got the chance to do a bit more this afternoon.
> 
> Drilled out the holes for the dowel that will hold the backing material up
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA...... FOO!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol Rapier that was funny but you missed the over spray on the edges









Hrawk that's a nice piece of kit


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Always a critic in the crowd .........................


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Man, it shaped up great. I wish my ideas translated into physical constructs half so neatly.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Giving the outside a few coats of sealer / primer / undercoat in preparation for top coat.

This will live outdoors permanently so I want it to last.

Note the tactical addition of drips and sloppy paintwork just for Rapier


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Coming along nicely Hrawk!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well it's finally finished.

Well, apart from the reset mechanism that doesn't work too well. I need to rethink that and come up with another method. As it is now, the targets are catching the hanging carpet and pulling it up and over the front.

I need to get some new carpet or some old t-shirts too, these bits aren't quite big enough.

Next item on the agenda, make a video of it in use


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great visibility on those targets. For the hang-up problem, any chance of shortening the target arms a bit? Or, dare I suggest it, take the back off and make the box a bit deeper. Yeah, I know ... you have already thought of these simplistic solutions.







I hate having to undo something I have already built.









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! Looks really great.
The time and dedication you put into that catch box is amazing.

Great build, enjoyed watching something transform from materials to final product.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm thinking I can get away with another piece of dowel down the bottom, holding the carpet forward, then using a few rubber bands attached to the bottom of the carpet and pulling it back towards the rear, out of the way of the path of the targets.

Shortening the carpet wont quite work unless I move it back further in the box.

It's still a work in progress.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Those buddies are so much nicer than my targets--the pet-eating crows in COSP. This may sound like a stupid question (I'm a writer, and haven't spent much time with tools, you see) but what are those hole-cutting/drilling bits I see so often on this site? Feel free to make fun of the bookworm, but I really want to know!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The holes in the front and the holes for the dowels I use what is called a spade bit. Reasonably cheap, not the neatest holes though.










For larger holes, you would use a hole saw. You can get these in fairly cheap kits that go from about 20mm to 80mm. They are available in a heap of sizes, the largest I have is 120mm which I use for cutting speaker holes into car doors with.


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

The finished product looks great, Hrawk.
The Toohey's cans are a nice touch too.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice idea I like it


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Hole Saw; I should have guessed, LOL. The obvious always eludes me, sadly.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A short video of it in action.

Getting some nasty bounces from those targets, need to find a different material.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Proof of concept Hrawk. nearly always gotta mod it for ultimate performance is what I find... Bloody top effort and I'm sure everyone is thinking hard about their own version so hopefully well see some improvements/additions/mods here and there pretty soon. I know I've come up with an idea thats a rip off of something else I saw somewhere (youtube)... Go the flamin interwebs...
The bounce out on last target seemed to be caused from dead hit on bolt head and I do believe I heard a fork hit @ 2:27?!? Ouch!
Good job brother.
P.S. Your cattys finished. The 'Hype-X Amby DeX Hrawk Custom, Warp Factor Five, SSIAK 2012...' or 'HXADHCWFFSSIAK2012' for short which just happenes to be my wifi password also... Hmmm go figure....


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

FABULOUS! Looking forward to vid.


----------

